# Fish ID - Pompano or Jack?



## graceandhayes (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey. Caught this on Saturday morning in the surf. Not sure if it is a pompano or a jack. Can someone help me id this fish, and give me some clues to tell a pompano from a jack? TIA - Chris


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Pompano and a nice one too!


----------



## graceandhayes (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. Mixed feelings on that one. First pompano I have caught, so happy about that. A bit sad because I released it. My wife and I would have enjoyed eating that one. My 8 yr old daughter is a budding tree hugger and animal rights activist, so she does not like me keeping fish - much to my wife's disappointment. My daughter said - "Daddy, that fish is too beautiful to kill. Besides, what if it has babies." How can you keep a fish after comments like that? The thrill for me is more in the catching than the eating, but would have made a nice dinner. Thanks for the ID.

What is more likely to be caught in the surf in SC - pompano or jacks? Is there a tell tale sign to identify one from the other?

Thanks again, Chris


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

its a nice pomp and they are the most likely one you will catch in the surf


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dont feel bad about releasing it. I would have done the same and not thought twice about it.


----------



## graceandhayes (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks 1BadF350. I appreciate the kind words. I know I would have felt guilty if I had kept it. No fish is worth upsetting my daughter over, no matter how good it might taste. Tight Lines - Chris


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

A jack has a mouth that is pointy and it will bark at you. Pompano has a down turned mouth. They do resemble each other


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Trachinotus carolinus* ... Delicious, too !!!


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

My daughter would have immediately claimed that fish for herself, telling me exactly how to cook it while waiting for me to rebait her hook (why should she when the old man will do it for her?)


----------



## graceandhayes (Jun 5, 2012)

Aristokles - I hear you. Now if that had been a flounder, I might have been able to convince her to let me keep it. She does love fried flounder. I guess flounder aren't as pretty as pompano. If I had kept it, and given her some to eat, maybe she would have changed her mind about releasing pompano, but probably not.


----------



## drw1985 (Oct 15, 2014)

Where were you fishing?


----------



## graceandhayes (Jun 5, 2012)

Isle of Palms, SC


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Pompano the BEST tasting fish lol next time dont let her see it hahaa


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Or better yet ....just give it to me and Ill take it home and put it in my "aquarium"..


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

yep - we all LOVE eating our fish !!!

at an older more mature age now, I really feel bad when I get a really big fish home
only to find out it had eggs. For a moment, I feel the sadness of taking 15,000 babies
out of the eco system that could help repopulate the species so we can catch more. . . . 
then, I toss those eggs into a hot pan with some butter, garlic, onions . . . . . . 



Your daughter reminds me of when I was in Virginia . . . my friend took his wife squirrel hunting
for her first time. He knocked a big fox squirrel out of the tree with his .410. Went to put it in his
bag and his wife went HYSTERICAL because it was still twitching and breathing.
LOL LOL she actually MADE HIM take it to the vet !!!! Fortunately, the squirrel passed away before
they got to the vet. That is the LAST time he took her on any kind of hunt with him.
He never mentioned how the fishing went. LOL but I really do empathize with your daughter.
*great catch !!!!*


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

graceandhayes said:


> TMy 8 yr old daughter is a budding tree hugger and animal rights activist ...


Hmm ... I'd "nip that in the bud" - LOL !!!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I think counting spines is one way to tell the difference. Also, pomps do not have any teeth.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

nice pomp...next time release it onto the grill


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

all I'd have to do is tell my daughter they are better than crappie, her response would be, you fillet it I'll get the grease hot!
js


----------

